# BD Opinions anyone?



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

Hi,
I currently have a Sony PS3 (I believe it is the somewhat older 40GB model) for my BD player, and I also have an Oppo 981-HD that has never really even been hooked up. I don't have a HDMI port available on my pre for it. Anyway, I have been kicking around the idea of selling both of them and using the proceeds toward an Oppo BDP 93. I don't really do any gaming with the PS3...I just watch movies on BD and Netflix streaming, and have meant to try Vudu on it, but haven't done that yet. Anyway, I was just about to plop down $40 for a Logitech PS3 adapter for my Harmony, and it made me think again about possibly making the move to an Oppo. Anyone have any thoughts on it? I am sure it really comes down to a matter of personal preference, but I'd welcome opinions on it... 

Thanks!
Randy


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd go with the Oppo BDP-93.
They are a very responsive company and I think that is the default company for the enthusiast crowd that wants a lot of quality without being uber-expensive.
I think there have been a few minor issues with the 93 that are being worked out in firmware.

Mike


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm sure the 93 be better than the 83. I'm having trouble playing a most of my MT2S files with my 83SE, which the WD media player has no trouble handling. I've not had time to troubleshooting and don't care to at the moment. I've not done comparisons between it and the PS3, but both put out really good Bluray picture quality. But the 83SE allows me to extend the life of my non-hdmi pre-pro until the hdmi stuff settles down (which might be never . 

I would lend you mine, but you already know how difficult it is to move things in and out of my system


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I am still pretty torn. The PS3 has really been a great BDP, and I do like the goodies that come along with it. I don't know much about the Netflix implementation on the Oppo, either. What started all this was a desire to be able to use my Harmony to control my movie watching, and the Logitech Adapter will do that for me. But I'd like to be able to play DVD-As in the house, too, and I don't have any more HDMI ports on the Integra to plug into, so replacing the PS3 with the Oppo has some appeal, too. I also kinda doubt I'd get much for the 981 or the PS3 these days, either. Hmmmm...guess I'll keep stewing on it for awhile. Any more opinions are quite welcome... 

Randy


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm still getting a ton of value out of the PS3 using it for netflix, Vudu and as a webbrowser as well. I'm sure hte 93 has some of those widgets, but the PS3 just keeps delivering more and more functionality at no addition cost, which is why I've stuck with it.


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

dguarnaccia said:


> I'm still getting a ton of value out of the PS3 using it for netflix, Vudu and as a webbrowser as well. I'm sure hte 93 has some of those widgets, but the PS3 just keeps delivering more and more functionality at no addition cost, which is why I've stuck with it.


I have to admit that I am sort of leaning this way for now. If I decide to add a second TV I can always move the PS3 to it, or something like that, if I want to get an Oppo. I honestly have no love for Sony, but I can't deny that I have been quite happy with the PS3. 

I am curious how much better the Oppo is than the less costly options out there these days. I mean there are very reasonably priced options from Panny, Samsung, etc., that seem to have all the bells and whistles, at least. 

Oops...I think I digressed again.  Thanks for the input!

Randy


----------



## LoudandClear (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm about to pull the trigger on the PS3 160. I looked into the Oppo 93 but since it didn't include a Pandora app or the ability to browse internet I think I'm going with the PS3. I also have an Oppo HD981 and no HDMI in my Pre-Pro. I just use a IR HDMI switcher from Parts Express or Mono Price and my Harmony One handles it fine. Since I'm running a projector I don't need the audio portion of HDMI and I use the Digital Audio Outputs of my devices. Does the PS3 enable the digital audio out on either Optical or Coax when HDMi is used?

I see the Gaming Option as a plus even though it probably won't see much use from me but I could be wrong. 

Mike


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

LoudandClear said:


> Does the PS3 enable the digital audio out on either Optical or Coax when HDMi is used?
> 
> Mike


Mike,

My old PS3 has the optical option (since I have no HDMI audio capability for my pre-pro). I'm sure the new ones has this option, as well, since quite a few people still do not have HDMI-capable audio systems.


----------



## dane (Aug 30, 2007)

google Winston's Reviews if you haven't already.. While certainly not the only reviewer in town, nor the most widespread, he does have a few good charts on loading times and (some) features between some of the more common BDP's out there. I particularly wanted a fast load time coupled with source-direct, good DVD performance and a low price (for those specific features), so the best choice for me at the time was by far the Oppo BDP80. And it has performed very well for us. I have heard BDP80's are beginning to show some trouble with some of the newer BD releases however, which I am not encouraged by. But I've seen in the past how (well) Oppo treats their customers. I expect (and hope) that service to continue. Time will tell. Hopefully in their favor. I think they're a great company and wish them very much continued success. 

..dane


----------



## PhenomeNhan (Mar 4, 2008)

Chris Peering brought the 95 over for all to see. It's been a very nice audio performer thus far. We will try to get it hooked up the basement theater room if there is enough time. The 83Se is in their now.


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks for the input. Dane. I am pretty sure an Oppo is in my future sometime, by I think I am going to stick with the PS3 for now. If I add another TV I might move the PS3 with my old TV to the bedroom and then add the Oppo. Thanks again everyone for your thoughts!

Randy


----------



## dguarnaccia (Jul 17, 2008)

I was digging into some of the other apps that are comming down the line on the PS3 and stumbled onto a couple of things.

The PS3 now supports Pandora, which is nice. Sony also launched their own unlimited steaming service (similar to Rhapsody) called Qriocity. 

They also seem to be working on an Iphone and Adroid apps which eventually might be interesting for home media. See link here: http://www.sonyinsider.com/2010/12/28/update-on-the-playstation-app-for-iphone-and-android-devices/

I think Sony has a real opportuniy to make the PS3 a real platform for home media if they can get some real Apps going here. I did a bunch of searches for other apps, but couldn't find a nice comprehensive list. Has anyone found a nice list that shows all the current and future planned PS3 Apps?


----------



## TechFan (Mar 1, 2008)

Good info...thanks! I guess my hesitation hurt me...the adapter went up $6 on Amazon. Just kind of irritating, you know? Anyway, it didn't seem to mention whether or not the iPhone app would act as a remote control in the article (unless I missed it). That would be pretty cool if it could control BD playback via the network...or the iPhone's bluetooth, for that matter. Hmmmm....

Thanks!
Randy


----------

